# Riding Schools in Cheltenham area?



## Beddwyn (16 April 2015)

This might be a long shot, but guess it's worth asking.

Looking for a riding school in or around Cheltenham. Used to ride back in my teens, but am now looking to take it back up again. Was mainly hacking back when I rode weekly, but wouldn't mind having mostly lessons for now.

Did ask on Gloucestershire Horse Riders on Facebook, but didn't really get any replies. Think the main problem is that I don't have a car right now, which limits me to either walking or taking public transport.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## Tern (22 April 2015)

Erm.. Bourton Vale Equestrian Center?


----------



## Beddwyn (22 April 2015)

Tern said:



			Erm.. Bourton Vale Equestrian Center?
		
Click to expand...

That's a possibility, maybe. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lanky Loll (23 April 2015)

Summerhouse? Closer to Glos but not a million miles away.


----------



## treacle_beastie (28 June 2015)

Ullenwood? Barton end in nailsworth?


----------



## its_noodles (17 July 2015)

Lanky Loll said:



			Summerhouse? Closer to Glos but not a million miles away.
		
Click to expand...

Summerhouse is great! They have noth the horses and instructors! Tiffany Rix is one of the best instructors I came across...The owner Sara Gallop trains with Karl Hester too...


----------



## Dizzle (17 July 2015)

Pulhams buses go to Bourton on the Water regularly from Royal Well so you should be able to get to BVEC without too much bother.

Ullenwood is going to be your closest to Cheltenham but I haven't any experience, it wouldn't cost much to get a taxi from Cheltenham.


----------

